# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Denise & Massod

## Timalay

They seem to be getting very chummy at the moment.  Prehaps a pairing.

----------


## Perdita

> They seem to be getting very chummy at the moment.  Prehaps a pairing.


I hope not, still hope that Masood and Zainab get back together again

----------

lizann (28-09-2011), Siobhan (28-09-2011)

----------


## lizann

Massod needs to tell Yusef to feck off and get back with Zainab

----------

